# Calling Tractor Guys!



## PTSolutions

Hello everyone, I would like to hear some input from those on here that run tractors or skids. We run a landscaping company and plow in the winter. mainly mulch and soil work with hardscape installs. 

Min. Requirements:
-4wd
-2000lb lift cap. on the FEL minimum!

what we would like to do, is use a loader and run a 10' pusher, and then run a blower in the back off the pto. I really like the pxpl's with their drag blade for our driveways. but i would also like the tractor to have a backhoe.

tractors considering:
kubota m59 tlb- i really like Cre's setup!
john deere 110- like the tlb package, but can it run a blower?? $$$$
kubota 7040- really cheap for a used one in good condition

what do you guys think? you can add other suggestions not limited to the ones on here. I really dont know much about tractors, pto's etc... shuttle transmissions, I have been running bobcats and mostly construction equip, not any AG equip at all.


----------



## Mick

Be sure to get what you're looking for instead of just going by the literature. When they say what total load limit is, this doesn't necessarily mean what it will lift. When I bought my tractor it was supposed to have an FEL lift capacity of 2000 pounds. When I had trouble lifting over 1200 pounds on a forklift attachment, I was pretty upset and went back to the dealer to find out why I was having trouble. The explanation was that they measure lifting capacity "at the pins". This is ridiculous. How could you possibly lift something there?


----------



## LoneCowboy

You want a utility tractor (for example the M series in Kubota is a utility)
starts about 60hp goes up to about 90hp (more or less, there is some overlap)

should weigh with fully loaded tires in the 9000/11,000lb range (plow, blower, etc)

should easily lift 2500lbs+ (even with the weak stupid ratings they use, they really are ridiculous)

$40,000 on up in new.

You want a cab.

Figure out the size tractor you want, then get the most horsepower in that size.

Will be pretty big to do most landscaping jobs. I use mine to run a batwing mower. I use the smaller tractors for dirt work, etc.

Forget the blower, get a skidsteer, will move more snow and a lot more material in the summer in less space and probably less money. Remember Ag tractor loaders are for moving material, NOT for digging. They'll do it, but not well and not quickly.

A 3 point blower is big bucks.


----------



## PTSolutions

what do you guys think about the john deere 325 series skid steer?

i was considering running a tractor and blower setup for our residential accounts, and to put a pusher on it for lots. 

If id get a skid steer then it will most likely be getting a blizzard 8611 on that. can you run skid steers on the street if i were to put a blower on that machine? maybe follow it with a truck to do the scraping up against the garage etc... but then that still ties up two vehicles for the same route.


----------



## augerandblade

tractor equipped with loader and blower is a great combo for residentials. Can you not get the back hoe part on the 3 point hitch??????????????????


----------



## PTSolutions

i know on the kubota tlb series tractors, you can unmount the backhoe and still have 3pt and pto capabilities, correct?


----------



## blowerman

what is your budget?


----------



## PTSolutions

the more i realize what I need, i.e. loader, backhoe, pto, the more im liking the M59 TLB. Like the one Cre got.

its got a FEL, Backhoe, 3pt with pto, weighs about 8400lbs
lift cap- 2976lbs at the bucket bottom, 3900lbs at the pivot pins.
3pt lift cap- 2976lbs
pto hp-46
ive been looking at the pronovost blowers:
pxpl 86-92" can be run on tractors with 50-75 hp
or the p920 inverted blower

what do you guys think?


----------



## blowerman

I've got the PXPL 98" on the TV145 and while it works great, but the blower is a heavy unit. Second issue would be, the tractor needs 3 pair for the hydraulic lines. Can you set this tractor up with that many? At around $16,000. for the blower alone, is it worth the money? And last, if you are set on a PXPL better order it now. For that matter, any pronovost blower needs to be ordered soon or you won't get one. Just ask Cre.
One more thing, you'll want more h.p. than the M59 if you will be doing a lot of snow blower work.


----------



## KCLawnTamer

I am a big Kubota guy but have recently started looking at Case IH.. If you have a dealer local take a look at the JX series.. They are a good buy for the money.. The 3 point and drivetrain is alot heavier than the Kubotas.. I agree with blowerman I would go for alittle more power..


----------



## JD Dave

Go with an inverted blower, if your doing resi ask Paul what one to get. It will only work with a tight route but when you see first hand the productivity, you'll be able to cut your rates abit and still make a killing. Better to lead then to follow. The M59 is a good tractor to start with.


----------



## PTSolutions

our budget would depend on the type of tractor, i know this sounds confusing, but if we end up getting a blower unit for it, then we can definitely add alot more drives to our route to help in paying for the equip. 

the route we plow is very tight, about 90% of the driveways are within a 1 mile radius or less. anything outside of that the trucks can take care of.

i really like the tlb setups (not only kubotas) b/c they can be useful to us in the spring/summer/fall seasons for landscaping work. 

im pretty sure i can get three hydro lines in the back, ill double check.

so you recommend the inverted units with drag blade? i really wouldnt have the ability to send another shovel crew out to clean in front of garage doors which is why i looked at the pxpl's in the first place. even if we only get the 86" units i think that would be fine for us, a big increase in productivity regardless.


----------



## JD Dave

If 3 hydros is not available an electic valve can be added to divert flow for around $800 and they work great, I shouldn't really post about blowers, I will let Blowerman and others that actually own blowers comment instead of people like me. LOL


----------



## RAZOR

If you are doing mostly resi driveways then I would say that an inverted blower is the way to go. I some guy don't use back blades but I like them. I have a 92 inch Normand with hydraulic down pressure, it was a bit of pain working the valve for each driveway. The rear blades on my new blowers simply hang on chains and work great. The only downside to the back blade is that you get a little bit larger clump of snow when you lift the blower.


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:Finally another Normand snowblower owner. Ive got two of em one in which the drum will rotate both directions from left to right or in the middle to blow the snow out of the chute. I know the majority of resi guys favor the inverted blower but I have the regular backup and do resi also. I find that if you are blowing out a driveway towards a garage door for instance then when you get about 2 feet away from it stop and rev the snow out of the blow move back a half foot then stop and rev again usually ya wont get a buildup of snow at the door. Also if you have a regular blower, you can blow back banks for customer or work on more wide open sites.


----------



## BOSS550

That new M59 is hard to beat but I agree with others on needing a cab for it. Not sure if Kubota has one available for that. I've ran a bunch of JD 110's and don't like them. Loader joystick is rough, steer cylinders hang underneath with hose ends pointed down, hyd lines and loader valve also hang down low and is very susseptible to damage and when you do bend something up it's not real easy to fix. Very nice backhoe unit tho. Feels just like a JD310. Also 110 has no cruise for the hydro. If you have to road alot it gets kind of crampy on the right calf. I would prob fill the rear tires tho on a M59 since a snowblower won't give adequate weight for rear traction. I had a JD 5400 4x4. 65 hp turbo w shuttle shift trans. I pushed a 8 footer with ease and had a 7 foot blower on back so I would see no reason why you couldn't at least go with a 10 footer up front. The M59 arms are much stouter than a farm tractor loader like my Deere had too so depending how big a blade you hang up front you may not need to go to a frame mount plow hitch.


----------



## RAZOR

The Normands seem like good blowers but I did have a few issues with the one in the pic. It was the first year of production of that model. I traded in a 74 inch inverted and bought a new 80 inch this year and so far they have seem to have got all the bugs out of it. I get my blowers (and tractors) from out your way.

The dealers around here don't have a clue when it comes to inverted blowers.


----------



## augerandblade

RAZOR;751843 said:


> The Normands seem like good blowers but I did have a few issues with the one in the pic. It was the first year of production of that model. I traded in a 74 inch inverted and bought a new 80 inch this year and so far they have seem to have got all the bugs out of it. I get my blowers (and tractors) from out your way.
> 
> The dealers around here don't have a clue when it comes to inverted blowers.


Which of the two companys is the oldest manufacturer and who is copying who cuz they both look quite similiar. Pronovost or Normand????????????????/


----------



## RAZOR

I'm not sure on the history of Pronovost but my Normand has a sticker on it saying that they have been in business for 150 years (or something like that). I'm sure that they did not make too many 3 ph snowblowers 150 years ago lol. Pronovost seem to be more well known than Normand. I heard Roberage also make a similar looking blower but they are a smaller company that does not like to deal with anybody outside of Quebec. I have one their standard blowers, it is solid and well built but it won't shoot snow like the Normand will.


----------



## PTSolutions

i was definitely gonna get the tires filled for it.

so you think an m59 can handle an inverted 7 footer pretty well? will 46pto hp be enough? i know the lift cap on the 3pt is more than enough for the blower, just wondering about the pto hp.

so with an inverted blower, id be driving up the driveway, blower up, drop the blower and drag blade, then drive down the driveway shooting the snow. then lift the drag blade and blow off whatever is left. is this the proper technique?


----------



## blowerman

Backing up the driveway and then drive out.


----------



## cretebaby

Here learn from the master (Neige)


----------



## PTSolutions

thats pretty awesome! are there any videos with deep snow, like 6+ inches of accum. i just want to see how much slower you'd need to go. and our drives here are 2-3 times that length and most are 2.5 cars wide


----------



## cretebaby

ProTouchGrounds;751922 said:


> thats pretty awesome! are there any videos with deep snow, like 6+ inches of accum. i just want to see how much slower you'd need to go. and our drives here are 2-3 times that length and most are 2.5 cars wide


Keep in mind that tractor in the vid has few more ponies than the Bota you are talking about


----------



## Ne1

What model New Holland is that? I would like to see one with a pusher box in action


----------



## PTSolutions

I just checked and the M59 offers three remote hydraulic control valves as an option for the rear.


----------



## Triple L

How about a provonvost regualar blower with the x- blade.... i've been looking into those, they say the small one can be run off a 50 hp tractor..... 46 isnt too far from that... I like this set-up cause you can use it on your commercials after they have been plowed with a truck for example...


----------



## blowerman

Triple L;752078 said:


> How about a provonvost regualar blower with the x- blade.... i've been looking into those, they say the small one can be run off a 50 hp tractor..... 46 isnt too far from that... I like this set-up cause you can use it on your commercials after they have been plowed with a truck for example...


The x-blade is not just a plain old blower with a pull back blade. Pronovost made it as a special purpose blower and they priced it accordingly. As for H.P., I know they list minimum ratings, belive me (or ask Paul) you want more than the base. I'd personally go with the upper end of the ratings.


----------



## musclecarboy

blowerman;752232 said:


> As for H.P., I know they list minimum ratings, belive me (or ask Paul) you want more than the base. I'd personally go with the upper end of the ratings.


I definitely agree with this. I think its harder to be over-powered than under-powered. If you buy an underpowered tractor, it will haunt you everytime you use the thing.


----------



## augerandblade

musclecarboy;752395 said:


> I definitely agree with this. I think its harder to be over-powered than under-powered. If you buy an underpowered tractor, it will haunt you everytime you use the thing.


 I find that every time I acquire another peice of equipment Im always using it to its maximum, yah so now I make sure it can do the job and then some. Most dealers are not into commercial snowremoval and dont know what its like at the job site when y ou need all the horsepower you can get to airmail the snow of to the side


----------



## PTSolutions

see, i completely agree with you guys about always buying a lil more power than you need. but since this is the largest tlb i can get, then i would have to get a larger, i.e. >75hp dedicated blower tractor and then a skidsteer for landscaping work. i was just trying to kill two birds with one stone.

im not set in stone about the pronovost blower. are there other models that would work better with an m59 sized tractor?


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;752637 said:


> see, i completely agree with you guys about always buying a lil more power than you need. but since this is the largest tlb i can get, then i would have to get a larger, i.e. >75hp dedicated blower tractor and then a skidsteer for landscaping work. i was just trying to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> im not set in stone about the pronovost blower. are there other models that would work better with an m59 sized tractor?


Me and you are in EXACTLY the same situation.... and i was just gonna say that about the 75> hp tractors........ Hopefully some more helpful people will be able to help us make up our minds lol....


----------



## Supersnow

Do you have another backhoe machine for the summer work? if not then the M59 is going to be a good buy with one problem, no factory cab... The deere 110 is not in the same league, the 7040 kubota would be a great machine but you will need the backhoe and that would not be as easy as the m59 quick attach. I have an L48 and have has 2 L35's, the backhoes come off in minutes, very nice..
Lauren or Curtiss... big differences in money.. are a couple of the cab options for the M59. 
Kubota is a few years away from a cab if at all I am told..


----------



## Neige

ProTouchGrounds;751922 said:


> thats pretty awesome! are there any videos with deep snow, like 6+ inches of accum. i just want to see how much slower you'd need to go. and our drives here are 2-3 times that length and most are 2.5 cars wide


6 inches will not affect the speed at all, the longer the driveway the better. I love circle drives, you never have to back up. As for wider drives, you just have to make more passes. We back up 2 times for a single, and 3 times for a double. For a 2.5 or 3 car wide add 1 or 2 more passes.



Ne1;752052 said:


> What model New Holland is that? I would like to see one with a pusher box in action


Its a TS 100, I have an action shot but it part of a news story on our company. Remember these tractors can drive 42km, they get you around nicely.









ProTouchGrounds;752637 said:


> see, i completely agree with you guys about always buying a lil more power than you need. but since this is the largest tlb i can get, then i would have to get a larger, i.e. >75hp dedicated blower tractor and then a skidsteer for landscaping work. i was just trying to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> I hear what you are saying, I am going to search for something we used to own. It was a MF back hoe, 85 HP. It was a real industrial tractor, where you could drop the back hoe and install a blower on a 3 point, and run a blower of its pto.
> 
> im not set in stone about the pronovost blower. are there other models that would work better with an m59 sized tractor?


There are many companies that make blowers. Pronovost has the most experiance with the inversed, Normand is excellent, there is Couture, Ber-Vac just to name a few. I know there are guys running 50 HP tractors with inversed blowers, and have no problems. I personally think that 75 HP is minimum, and perfer 95 HP. Like JD once mentioned, Those are engine HP, PTO is around 10% less. If you look at Crets blower, it was made for his size tractor.


----------



## cretebaby

That awesome Neige you were on the news!


----------



## PTSolutions

for some reason i cannot find the homepages for couture or bervac blowers! i googled them both but i only got places that sell the blowers, no company pages.


----------



## Neige

Ok here they are.
I think Rad Tech bought out Ber-Vac
http://www.radinter.com/radtech/anglais/snowblowers/frameset.htm

I could not find a web site, but here is the company info:
MACHINERIE GERARD COUTURE INC.

211 5 AVENUE
Lambton 
(Québec) G0M 1H0
4184867433


----------



## BlackIrish

Its my first year running tractors, 65 hp, with inverted blowers, Meteors, for residentials. I love 'em. 
I'll be buying more tractors before I get more plow trucks. 
Around here guys have bigger and smaller units. Kubota 5740 with FEL and inverted blower works fine. A buddy of mine does 150 resi's every storm with one.
I've always been a bigger is better type of guy but a 95hp is way bigger than a 5740, resi's are usually size challenged. Match the blower to the tractor size and go make money.
IMO for the price of 1 large tractor you can get 2x 5740's or similar.


----------



## lawn king

Kubota quality is tough to beat. Be sure to get enough HP and you will be all set. This is a 2008 Grand L 3540 with loaded factory cab and loader, 5000 # with weight box. This is a little light for your needs, perfect for ours.


----------



## Supersnow

*turf tires*

How do those turf tires work in the snow for you? I have heard it both ways but never had a fair comparison from Ag to turf in snow. My dealer has hooked two like machines together and says the turf will pull the Ag tire tractor backwards on hard packed snow.


----------



## PTSolutions

im curious as well as to how the r3 turfs perform against r4 industrial tread.


----------



## lawn king

The only thing better than turfs in snow is chains. This is my 3rd machine with turfs,all 3 have worked snow!


----------



## Supersnow

I have 2 L3130's for some light snow work and an L48 as well all with the industrial tires, they would not be my first choice for snow, they tend to act like worn AG tires in snow conditions...


----------



## augerandblade

Supersnow;753515 said:


> How do those turf tires work in the snow for you? I have heard it both ways but never had a fair comparison from Ag to turf in snow. My dealer has hooked two like machines together and says the turf will pull the Ag tire tractor backwards on hard packed snow.


tymusic.Turf tires same as snow tires. excellent better than ag or industrial. I have a DX40 Case and a TC 30 New Holland both with turf tires. Dealer doesnt charge any extra for turf when you place your order.;:salute:


----------



## PTSolutions

ok thats good to know. this way ill know to order it with r3's since it will be used on turf alot as well.


----------



## lawn king

If you plan to use the R3's on turf, you are going to cause serious damage. Have you checked the weight of the 4740 cab model. The reason i did not exceed the 3540 is weight!


----------



## Triple L

Id just like to thank you guys that have helped me and pro touch grounds out on this thread.... Yesterday i went and checked out the Kubota M59 and man is that thing ever impressive.... Defentially the machine i'll be buying.... only thing I didnt like is the 55K price tag... without a cab, but when you compare this machine to say a NH 170 skid-steer for around the same price + - 4-5K your getting sooooo much more....

btw pro touch the m59 weighs over 8000 lbs..... either witch way, you'll be putting some nice ruts in i'd think


----------



## blowerman

Triple L;754287 said:


> Defentially the machine i'll be buying.... only thing I didnt like is the 55K price tag... without a cab, but when you compare this machine to say a NH 170 skid-steer for around the same price + - 4-5K your getting sooooo much more....
> 
> btw pro touch the m59 weighs over 8000 lbs..... either witch way, you'll be putting some nice ruts in i'd think


I don't understand, around the same price? The LS170 is not even close to $55K. Just to be clear,I'm a tractor fan. For that price you could buy a used skiddy and mini X (in good condition). Either way, good luck with your choice.


----------



## Triple L

Well prices are a whole lot different up here in canada.... I was speaking with Lynden-Jeff the other day and he was pricing out a whole bunch of machines... He said it was about 50K for one with deluxe cab, heat, and high flow.... meanwhile he could get a simular case with a 8'plow and 7' snow bucket for $42K.... and a bobcat S185 for around 37-38 so that NH price thru him out of wack.... and that didnt even include any attachments..... NH has crazy pricing up here i guess... sometimes this tymusic isn't soo good to us........................


----------



## charlesaf3

I love my Kubota m59. Can actually use skid steer lo flo attachments on the front if plumbed properly - I have a harley rake, runs fine. Not as good as hi flo, but nice to have that and PTO. So you are getting skidsteer + tractor.

Found over 10k difference in pricing when I was looking - look around


----------



## Neige

Would you like me to price one in Quebec, they will give me a price over the phone. Just need to know what all you need, so we can compare.


----------



## creativedesigns

The M59 I got includes loader, backhoe with hydro thumb, two different sized buckets, Laurin cab, 3 point hitch, Erskine blower, protech pusher & all the extra small options one can get.....cost of $ 96,000 (canadian)


----------



## charlesaf3

what do you think of the Laurin Cab? Its got a great rep, but man the price.

Did you get it set up with front hydraulics? I got mine altered so I can run them with a toggle switch, not just the push buttons.


----------



## magnatrac

Triple L;754370 said:


> Well prices are a whole lot different up here in canada.... I was speaking with Lynden-Jeff the other day and he was pricing out a whole bunch of machines... He said it was about 50K for one with deluxe cab, heat, and high flow.... meanwhile he could get a simular case with a 8'plow and 7' snow bucket for $42K.... and a bobcat S185 for around 37-38 so that NH price thru him out of wack.... and that didnt even include any attachments..... NH has crazy pricing up here i guess... sometimes this tymusic isn't soo good to us........................


 Thats crazy skid pricing !!! Here in michigan you can get 2 N.H. L170's for 50k. Actually that price was from before the economy went all the way south. I could probably get a better price now, but no financing  It's funny how different prices can be.

,shaun


----------



## blowerman

Can you import machines from the US to Canada? I'll sell you my Bobcat S185 with 2 speed and 7 pin attachment kit for under $28K (usd) at the end of this winter. Has under 100 hrs as of this last Wed. snow.


----------



## PTSolutions

i have been toying with the idea of expanding into land clearing and demolition work as well. so if i can get the added business id be able to justify that price. the reason im really pushing for an m59 is b/c i get a tractor with pto and a whole tlb machine.

im also looking into a large tracked skidder for use in the land clearing for soft ground. i saw some pics of a guys ctl332 on lawnsite that he uses for land clearing as well and it looks mighty impressive.


----------



## merrimacmill

creativedesigns;754493 said:


> The M59 I got includes loader, backhoe with hydro thumb, two different sized buckets, Laurin cab, 3 point hitch, Erskine blower, protech pusher & all the extra small options one can get.....cost of $ 96,000 (canadian)


Holy cow. Those little extras sure do add up don't they!


----------



## hlntoiz

Go with the M59, the most universal machine year round for the $. You will be supprised at its capabilities and versitility. The only thing I would suggest is loading the back tires. When the backhoe is off it tends to get a little tipsy lifting a full load of dirt or gravel. The backhoe comes off and on in minutes. I wish I had a enclosed cab on my L48. I would probably push more snow with it.


----------



## Triple L

creativedesigns;754493 said:


> The M59 I got includes loader, backhoe with hydro thumb, two different sized buckets, Laurin cab, 3 point hitch, Erskine blower, protech pusher & all the extra small options one can get.....cost of $ 96,000 (canadian)


Yikes! How much extra was the laurin cab? The quote i got was just for the stock machine, nothing extra.......


----------



## creativedesigns

Triple L;755198 said:


> Yikes! How much extra was the laurin cab? The quote i got was just for the stock machine, nothing extra.......


Cab itself, $13,800 :waving:


----------



## charlesaf3

thats the main problem I've heard with the laurin cabs...

I had all my tires foamed. Great weight, no flats.


----------



## hlntoiz

charlesaf3;755282 said:


> thats the main problem I've heard with the laurin cabs...
> 
> I had all my tires foamed. Great weight, no flats.


Ya those cabs are expensive. I have seen vinyl ones on Ebay for $1400 or so. As for the Tires Foam is Even Better!


----------



## PTSolutions

i cannot believe the cab costs 13K!! you could get another used machine for almost that much!! holy cow. lol, ill have to shop around for ideas on other cabs b/c theres no way im dropping more than 3-4K on one. How do they justify 13K on it?


----------



## lawn king

creativedesigns;755265 said:


> Cab itself, $13,800 :waving:


That is insane money!! Laurin builds a beautiful cab but 13 grand? My kubota factory cab was 5 grand and that included stereo,heat,ac, auxillary switches (12 volt), wipers & lights front and rear and a nice cloth seat!


----------



## charlesaf3

lawn king;755497 said:


> That is insane money!! Laurin builds a beautiful cab but 13 grand? My kubota factory cab was 5 grand and that included stereo,heat,ac, auxillary switches (12 volt), wipers & lights front and rear and a nice cloth seat!


Yep. That's why I'll probably wait and trade when Kubota comes out with a factory cab. Makes it a bit tough to rec the m59 for plowing, much as I like it. I've been thinking of having a boat canvas shop make zip on covers for it - there is a lot of heat from the hydraulics and engine under the ROPs, might be enough to warm it.


----------



## ff1221

musclecarboy;752395 said:


> I definitely agree with this. I think its harder to be over-powered than under-powered. If you buy an underpowered tractor, it will haunt you everytime you use the thing.


I started out with a 47hp compact with a 6.5 ft blower thinking it was all I would ever need, and I traded it in on a 105hp, because it was working too hard to try and clear snow on anything over 3", and was very slow blowing banks back. If you are looking to buy an inverted blower,check out a Smyth welding, they build a great blower. Good luck with whatever you get, just make sure it suits what your needs are.

www.smythwelding.com


----------



## Neige

charlesaf3;755507 said:


> Yep. That's why I'll probably wait and trade when Kubota comes out with a factory cab. Makes it a bit tough to rec the m59 for plowing, much as I like it. I've been thinking of having a boat canvas shop make zip on covers for it - there is a lot of heat from the hydraulics and engine under the ROPs, might be enough to warm it.


Don t hold your breath, I wanted a factory cab for my Kubota mini loader R520. Kubota stopped making them, and a Laurin cab is $12,500.00. Even the used cabs were going for 8 grand, and there were none left when I needed one. So I bought a used R420 with cab, which I am using now, I will remove the cab, and then sell it this spring. Hopefully the cab will not cost me more than 4 k.


----------



## augerandblade

You wouldnt think that a company like Kubota would not put fac tory cabs on their smaller lines


----------



## Neige

augerandblade;755826 said:


> You wouldnt think that a company like Kubota would not put fac tory cabs on their smaller lines


I think that for Kubota, not even 5% of all their equipment sold, is used for snow removal. Therefore very little need for cabs, so they contract it out. JMO


----------



## creativedesigns

ProTouchGrounds;755293 said:


> i cannot believe the cab costs 13K!! you could get another used machine for almost that much!! holy cow. lol, ill have to shop around for ideas on other cabs b/c theres no way im dropping more than 3-4K on one. How do they justify 13K on it?


When tractor shopping, the point shoudn't be about saving money, but rather whats going to MAKE you the most money!  :waving:


----------



## PTSolutions

> When tractor shopping, the point shoudn't be about saving money, but rather whats going to MAKE you the most money!


the tractor is making me the money not the cab lol!! there is no way our budget would allow for that cab, so does that mean i cant make money with the tractor? for 13K i wouldnt mind a few winters in carthart overalls and a neoprene ski balaclava.

if your able to save alot of money on something that will make you close to the same amount of revenue, wouldnt that be the ideal situation? forgo slight profit for a large savings in expense?


----------



## hlntoiz

creativedesigns;756024 said:


> When tractor shopping, the point shoudn't be about saving money, but rather whats going to MAKE you the most money!  :waving:


Wow. Someone with common sense.  Always been my theory sometimes spending a little extra upfront will make you a lot more in the end. Kudos!


----------



## hlntoiz

creativedesigns;756024 said:


> When tractor shopping, the point shoudn't be about saving money, but rather whats going to MAKE you the most money!  :waving:


Wow. Someone with common sense.  Always been my theory sometimes spending a little extra upfront will make you a lot more in the end. Kudos! Maybe that is why you bought the Kubota? instead of a SS?


----------



## cretebaby

hlntoiz;756240 said:


> Wow. Someone with common sense.  Always been my theory sometimes spending a little extra upfront will make you a lot more in the end. Kudos!


You wanted to make sure everyone read it so you posted it twice

With that reasoning youd buy both the tractor, SS, and a mini


----------



## Triple L

ProTouchGrounds;756181 said:


> for 13K i wouldnt mind a few winters in carthart overalls and a neoprene ski balaclava.


Ya right, next snowfall try running your truck with the windows open and the heater off.... See how long that lasts, i bet not more then an hour or two and I know i'd say F that...

I understand what your sayin 13 K is alot of $$$ but unless your running the machine I dont think an employee would last long and I dont think you would either... Id much rather run a machine with my t-shirt on for 18 hours instead of freezing my a$$ off for 3 or 4 hours... Whos gonna make more money....... but hay thats just my opponion


----------



## hlntoiz

cretebaby;756302 said:


> You wanted to make sure everyone read it so you posted it twice
> 
> With that reasoning youd buy both the tractor, SS, and a mini


Well it was 2:30am just got in from plowing. posted it and went back to edit it and that is what happened.

I guess for some people I need to keep repeating myself! So the fact that it posted twice was probably a good thing.

Vinyl Cab for L48 on Ebay

I am sure you can get a heater for $500 or so, So for 2k it is a big savings.


----------



## charlesaf3

hlntoiz;756395 said:


> Well it was 2:30am just got in from plowing. posted it and went back to edit it and that is what happened.
> 
> I guess for some people I need to keep repeating myself! So the fact that it posted twice was probably a good thing.
> 
> Vinyl Cab for L48 on Ebay
> 
> I am sure you can get a heater for $500 or so, So for 2k it is a big savings.


Probably could get a boat canvas place to make a nicer one cheaper than that. Especially these days...


----------



## ff1221

Couple of Dutch boys here in town have been blowing driveways for three years now with no cab and they are out for several hours, if you can handle it, go to it, but every time I talk to them they always say how much they like my tractor with the cab.

Check out Curtis Cabs for a soft sided cab, a neighbour of mine had one, and he installed a big heater in his and was usually in a long sleeve shirt cleaning his parking lot.


----------



## lawn king

charlesaf3;755507 said:


> Yep. That's why I'll probably wait and trade when Kubota comes out with a factory cab. Makes it a bit tough to rec the m59 for plowing, much as I like it. I've been thinking of having a boat canvas shop make zip on covers for it - there is a lot of heat from the hydraulics and engine under the ROPs, might be enough to warm it.


Thats worth looking into, you can buy a decent little heater from curtis, they work well.


----------



## PTSolutions

i was being sarcastic about using an open cab, this last storm had some absolutely brutal winds and cold.


----------



## creativedesigns

ProTouchGrounds;757342 said:


> i was being sarcastic about using an open cab, this last storm had some absolutely brutal winds and cold.


Hey ProTouch, I just got in from doing afterstorm clean-ups, & man it was hot in the cab.....I had to strip down to my t-shirt!!!! LOL


----------



## Supersnow

How do you like your L48? I have one and it is a great machine except for the trans ranges, I think low is good for nothing except bulldozing, medium is too slow for moving somewhere with a bucket full of material and high is only roadgear, my L series would load snow in hi and you could run with it but the 48.... different story..


----------



## Supersnow

sorry that was for hlntoiz


----------



## hlntoiz

Supersnow;757431 said:


> How do you like your L48? I have one and it is a great machine except for the trans ranges, I think low is good for nothing except bulldozing, medium is too slow for moving somewhere with a bucket full of material and high is only roadgear, my L series would load snow in hi and you could run with it but the 48.... different story..


I never really had issues with the gear range. 90% of the time I am in Med. seemed fast enough for me. I thought it is the perfect speed for the power. The versitility of the machine is key. The most work I ever did regarding speed was spread 330yds of topsoil and harley rake it out in 2 days At my parents new home a few years ago. I will see if they have some pics.

I think med range for pushing snow is just fine. After a few conversations on here I would love to put a 8 or 10 box on it and go at it.


----------



## PTSolutions

> Hey ProTouch, I just got in from doing afterstorm clean-ups, & man it was hot in the cab.....I had to strip down to my t-shirt!!!! LOL


haha, rub it in! but dang, my heated leather seats and automatic climate control really can make it pretty hot in my truck as well, shoot, with the backup camera and reverse sensors the only thing missing is an "AUTOPLOW" button


----------



## JD Dave

ProTouchGrounds;757699 said:


> haha, rub it in! but dang, my heated leather seats and automatic climate control really can make it pretty hot in my truck as well, shoot, with the backup camera and reverse sensors the only thing missing is an "AUTOPLOW" button


One of my tractor has all you mentioned, except the rear view camera. It even has power mirrors.


----------



## Supersnow

*l48*



hlntoiz;757485 said:


> I never really had issues with the gear range. 90% of the time I am in Med. seemed fast enough for me. I thought it is the perfect speed for the power. The versitility of the machine is key. The most work I ever did regarding speed was spread 330yds of topsoil and harley rake it out in 2 days At my parents new home a few years ago. I will see if they have some pics.
> 
> I think med range for pushing snow is just fine. After a few conversations on here I would love to put a 8 or 10 box on it and go at it.


I do like the machine, I seem to have snow work that requires me to load existing piles and move them to other locations so going across the parking lot unless rev'ed up to max speed seems too slow, My M9000 will go into a pile and back up and run in second gear high which is way faster, do you have a soft cab on yours?
supersnow


----------



## Neige

JD Dave;757879 said:


> One of my tractor has all you mentioned, except the rear view camera. It even has power mirrors.


Hey JD, don't they come with a refrigerator, and auto gear changes.


----------



## hlntoiz

Supersnow;757896 said:


> I do like the machine, I seem to have snow work that requires me to load existing piles and move them to other locations so going across the parking lot unless rev'ed up to max speed seems too slow, My M9000 will go into a pile and back up and run in second gear high which is way faster, do you have a soft cab on yours?
> supersnow


That's good you got the work for it in the winter. I would get a huge snow bucket for it then. I never got the vinyl cab because I don't use it during a storm. I will use it after to move snow around if need be. If I did go with a cab I would get that one on ebay I posted. Just to stop the wind. who cares about the heater. That is what good boots and carharts are for.


----------



## PTSolutions

> One of my tractor has all you mentioned, except the rear view camera. It even has power mirrors.





> Hey JD, don't they come with a refrigerator, and auto gear changes.


you guys up north sure know how to roll!


----------



## lawn king

Neige;757917 said:


> Hey JD, don't they come with a refrigerator, and auto gear changes.


The new factory cabs are very sophisticated. My kubota does shift itself if you engauge the auto HDS. Auto throttle converts the hydro pedel into a throttle, digital cruise to set ground speed for super accurate application/spraying rates, ac,cd,suspension seat,tinted glass, windshield washers,door locks,overhead light,12 volt power ports,etc. I think you get a lot for the money!


----------



## JD Dave

lawn king;758568 said:


> The new factory cabs are very sophisticated. My kubota does shift itself if you engauge the auto HDS. Auto throttle converts the hydro pedel into a throttle, digital cruise to set ground speed for super accurate application/spraying rates, ac,cd,suspension seat,tinted glass, windshield washers,door locks,overhead light,12 volt power ports,etc. I think you get a lot for the money!


I think Neige knows, he has over 20 tractors. Kubota is a nice tractor but I wouldn't go as far to say it's sophisticated.


----------



## lawn king

Compared to other tractors in its class & models just 4 or 5 years old, it is?


----------



## ff1221

lawn king;758568 said:


> The new factory cabs are very sophisticated. My kubota does shift itself if you engauge the auto HDS. Auto throttle converts the hydro pedel into a throttle, digital cruise to set ground speed for super accurate application/spraying rates, ac,cd,suspension seat,tinted glass, windshield washers,door locks,overhead light,12 volt power ports,etc. I think you get a lot for the money!


My 1547 Massey had all that, mind you the cruise wasn't digital, it was mechanical. If you want to see a compact with a tight fit and finish look at the Deeres, hell they even have air ride in their larger compacts.


----------



## Neige

I love my Kubota s, but I would not call them sophisticated. They meet my over all needs, price, quality, size, low maintenance, comfort, and ease to repair. I honestly think Deere makes the best tractor, but since we put on average 120 hrs a year I cannot justify the expense, for the extra comfort, quality. I worry about all the new tractors that are fully electronic, regardless of make. Once the computer has a glitch, there is no way you can repair it yourself. 8 years ago we bought the most advanced MF on the market, with all the bells and whistles. We had so much trouble, I sold it six months later. The more sophisticated the machine, the more likely something can malfunction, and I cannot repair it.


----------



## augerandblade

:salute:Exactly NEIGE, Although I dont run Kubotas cuz the dealer here never seems to want my business.:salute:


----------



## augerandblade

ff1221;756515 said:


> Couple of Dutch boys here in town have been blowing driveways for three years now with no cab and they are out for several hours, if you can handle it, go to it, but every time I talk to them they always say how much they like my tractor with the cab.
> /This Dutchman has 6 tractors, last year I built a cab on a TC30 NH, let me tell it is brutal out there, doing snow removal with no cab. The other 5 have cabs and I thought hey thats a great unit for side walks, I ll dress warm yah I dont think so. Total cost labour and material and professionally installed windows( the only thing we did not do ourselves) was 3000 bucks. Well worth it ,


----------



## creativedesigns

augerandblade;758751 said:


> :salute:Exactly NEIGE, Although I dont run Kubotas cuz the dealer here never seems to want my business.:salute:


Really? The same thing happened when I went to "Green Ag & Turf" Deere dealer out in Richmond, I went there twice last year looking for ideas on a tractor to suit my needs, but they completely ignored me!?? So then I was completely sold on Kubotas from that point on, & I plan on stayin with them. I'm glad to give Kubota my money!


----------



## RAZOR

I don't feels so bad now,I thought I was the only one being ignored by the local tractor dealers. Between not returning phone calls and them not showing up for appointments you have to wonder how they stay in business. I'm happy I found a dealer that takes care of me, too bad they are located 300 miles away from me.


----------



## Ropinghorns

I put soft cab enclosures on my Bobcats, but would advise not to get married to a tractor that had no cab. I purchased a New 60hp Cat diesel, 4x4 TYM with a cab ,heat and air, loader, 3 remotes for $28000.oo. I put a 9ft. angle blade on the rear [3pt] with a hydrolic top link that turned around backwards is one nice mover for snow or slush ice in reverse. The soft cabs have to be hauled in reverse so the Bobcat door does not fly open, but they cost $300.oo and no heater . The TYM heater will knock you out down on the lowest setting. It does defrost well too, but you have to open a window cause it get's too hot. Radio is nice to keep you awake also. But I am in Oklahoma, and do not get to use the snow removal part very much, so what do I know? www.lantermantractor.com
Reply With Quote


----------



## ff1221

RAZOR;758904 said:


> I don't feels so bad now,I thought I was the only one being ignored by the local tractor dealers. Between not returning phone calls and them not showing up for appointments you have to wonder how they stay in business. I'm happy I found a dealer that takes care of me, too bad they are located 300 miles away from me.


I think we all have these issues, i'm not particular to one brand, I don't buy Kubotas because I don't like my local dealer, although I do own a Kubota excavator, and all my lawn equipment is John Deere.My family has had Massey equipment all my life, so I guess I'm kind of partial, although Neige isn't making me feel very good about it. Way back in the days when I worked on the farm, we ran mostly Agco equipment, and had good luck, and like I said My new Masey works good for me, and that is what matters.
Don't have much use for that Blue stuff, and it's dissappointing that the other red company merged with them.


----------



## hlntoiz

creativedesigns;758863 said:


> Really? The same thing happened when I went to "Green Ag & Turf" Deere dealer out in Richmond, I went there twice last year looking for ideas on a tractor to suit my needs, but they completely ignored me!?? So then I was completely sold on Kubotas from that point on, & I plan on stayin with them. I'm glad to give Kubota my money!


Dealer support is the number one reason for buying anything in my book. Sometimes a little more $$ but not often. Because these dealers understand the importance of a business relationship. From trucks to plows to machinery. I have found some great dealers. I bought a couple of machines from Woodbury Tractor. First the L48 was a great deal and now a 2008 Yanmar VIO 35-5. Awesome machines but the dealer support is priceless. IMO I don't know what I would have done a bunch of times if he didn't help me out. Acutally have become pretty good friends now. He treats me fair and I give him tons of business. There is a guy in Erie that is pretty good when it comes to plows too!


----------



## lamarbur

I agree, Bob Wolfe, owner of Woodbury tractor is awesome to deal with, and he treats everyone with special respect, I too bought a L48, only I bought from the wholesaler that Bob was dealing with... Last year I bought a new Woods hog mower and set of pallet forks from him.. Too bad there is a couple of super extremely jealous Kubota dealers nearby that went out of their way to cut Bob's throat and made sure he couldn't get the franchise. To those types of dealers, I could care less if they fold up tomorrow or not,... Their old yankee attitude of let's sell one tractor a month and get 15 thousand profit doesn't compare to Woodbury and others who make a grand plus, and still give great service, knowing you will sell for them...


----------



## hlntoiz

lamarbur;759791 said:


> I agree, Bob Wolfe, owner of Woodbury tractor is awesome to deal with, and he treats everyone with special respect, I too bought a L48, only I bought from the wholesaler that Bob was dealing with... Last year I bought a new Woods hog mower and set of pallet forks from him.. Too bad there is a couple of super extremely jealous Kubota dealers nearby that went out of their way to cut Bob's throat and made sure he couldn't get the franchise. To those types of dealers, I could care less if they fold up tomorrow or not,... Their old yankee attitude of let's sell one tractor a month and get 15 thousand profit doesn't compare to Woodbury and others who make a grand plus, and still give great service, knowing you will sell for them...


You Pretty Much Nailed it there.  He will go out of his way to get do what he can for you. I bought my Downeaster spreaders from him. The only reason I haven't returned my insert&spreader is because of Bob.


----------

